# Belarus 805 fixup



## phman8588 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello everyone this is my first post on tractorforum and I am glad I found such a wealth of knowledge. Okay my mom owns a belarus 805 that was my grandfather's, only problem is that it has been sitting on the family farm for about 5 years. I was wondering If anyone could give me an idea what it is going to take to get the tractor up and running again and what it might cost to do that.


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

In my country (Poland)parts are cheap for example a set- cylinder sleeve, piston, rings . Its all in that photo http://www.farmexpert.pl/pictures\bigfoto\thmmtz.jpg cost about 80 USD (without shipping in USA ) . One injector tip cost 5$ looking like that http://www.farmexpert.pl/pictures/foto/dsl120-a5.jpg Cost of new gearbox is aroud 1000USD. The little things -I can buy & send You if its problem to buy in USA ...How is value of that Belarus considering his Russian origin?


----------

